# Boredom and a Popsicle



## BryanR (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Creative, well done! :thumbup:


----------



## BryanR (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## TL_617 (Mar 28, 2011)

hmm...interesting Bryan was done with real miniatures?


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Play house is his bobby.


----------



## BryanR (Sep 11, 2008)

TL_617 said:


> hmm...interesting Bryan was done with real miniatures?


Yeah, I made a small doll house set with miniatures.


----------

